#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Samenleiter verstopt? >

## martin30

Hallo, 
seit einigen Monaten habe ich in meiner Leiste rechtsseitig, sowas wie eine dicke Ader...fühlt sich etwas hart an...und geht am Hodensack vorbei. wo ich es dann nicht mehr abtasten kann. 
War bei einer anderen untersuchung bei einem kardiologen, der meinte es könnte vielleicht Samenleiterverstopfung sein. was wenn man keine schmerzen hat nicht schlimm wäre und man das dann einfach gehen lässt.  
Darauf war ich beim Hausarzt...zuvor versuchte ich noch mein problem per telefon beim Urologen zu schildern, diese verwiesen mich aber eher zum internisten, da das nichts mit dem Thema urologie zu tun haben kann. Hm toll hab ich mir gedacht, von einem zum anderen wird man gehetzt.  
ok der Hausarzt schaute sich die sache an. Da ich schon mal ne Herzkathederuntersuchung hatte...der in die Vene in der leiste rechtsseitig eingeschoben wurde, meinte der hausarzt es sei einfach ein Hämatom. 
ok die sache mit dem herzkatheder war 10 jahre her...aber er meinte dass das schon sein kann...jahre später staut sich hier das Blut und wird halt fest....hmmm. :Huh?:  
Is das ne plausible erklärung?  
ich bin etwas misstrauisch, da ich a) bei selbstbefriedigung festgestellt habe, dass das sperma nicht mehr wirklich mit großem druck rausspritzt sondern mehr rausläuft. 
So richtig prall bleibt meine Eichel z.b. auch nicht mehr....
und ich beim Sex, wenn ich mich recht verausgabt habe, und schwitze, mir es im ganzen körper warm ist, mein penis wieder schlaff wird....erst wenn ich wieder was getrunken habe (was ja nicht sehr romantisch ist gegenüber der Frau) kann es weitergehn. das alles passiert mir ab und zu vor dem Orgasmus. wenn ich paar mal kurz davor war und rauszögerte.  
kann das alles irgendwie zusammenhängen? 
oder sind meine Sexuellen probleme eher Kopfsache? (naja mit dem Spermafluss vielleicht weniger Kofpsache).  
freu mich über Hilfe, Rat und Antworten.  
gruss Martin

----------


## martin30

Hallo, 
kann mir denn keiner einen Rat geben oder weiterhelfen? 
wäre sehr dankbar.  
Grüsse, Martin

----------

